# My latest buttons from Lazersteve's mini-funace



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

I finally got some time to post some photos of my latest buttons from e-scrap. I had just gotten delivery of Lazersteve's new and improved mini firebrick furnace, and couldn't wait to try it out. Just over a half ounce of shiny gold stuff 8) . All of the e-scrap was free :mrgreen: !! 

These were obtained by using the A/P and HCL/CL method, for the small ones, and a reverse plating cell for the larger button. 

Submitted for your approval:
View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



The H2S04 is brownish because it has buffers in it.

One question i have is regarding the gold film on the melting dish, has anyone had this experience before?

Looking forward to all comments. 

Thanks to all the fantastic Forum members, without whom these little nuggets and many before, wouldn't have been possible.

Gorfman


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess i'm not that smart after all  ! Hopefully here are the photos.










Thanks, Gorfman

P.S. Sorry about the size. I was having a great day, and now can't get my pictures to size properly.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job there. 8)


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 13, 2010)

> One question i have is regarding the gold film on the melting dish, has anyone had this experience before?


This is normal if your powder is not confined to a small area,or sometimes if your flux is too dense.Put a (small) dash of soda ash in your dish,melt it using your torch from the top,not in the furnace and use the pressure from the flame to help "push" the gold down.It will help if you swirl it around to ge the soda mixed in with the borax......the soda with "thin" out your flux some.
Johnny


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Great job there. 8)



Thanks, Barren, now the problem of where to hide them from the wifey. She thought i was going nuts :roll: , when i first started doing this, but now she can't wait to play with the little buttons 8) . I guess i better make some silver buttons, and let her play with those, and hide the good stuff :mrgreen: 

Gorfman


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > One question i have is regarding the gold film on the melting dish, has anyone had this experience before?
> 
> 
> This is normal if your powder is not confined to a small area,or sometimes if your flux is too dense.Put a (small) dash of soda ash in your dish,melt it using your torch from the top,not in the furnace and use the pressure from the flame to help "push" the gold down.It will help if you swirl it around to ge the soda mixed in with the borax......the soda with "thin" out your flux some.
> Johnny



Thanks for the advice Johnny, i'll try that next time.

Gorfman


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 13, 2010)

gorfman6154 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Great job there. 8)
> ...



You will learn quick to hide it from the wife.
Mine has no idea of what I have recovered. I keep her like a mushroom. :twisted:


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You will learn quick to hide it from the wife.
> Mine has no idea of what I have recovered. I keep her like a mushroom. :twisted:



Barren, maybe i'll start my own personal refinery, and only show her a small percentage of the actual yield :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 13, 2010)

gorfman6154 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > You will learn quick to hide it from the wife.
> ...



Heck start it up and tell her it is a loosing proposition. But you will have to explain to her how you pay for your toys. 8)


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Heck start it up and tell her it is a loosing proposition. But you will have to explain to her how you pay for your toys. 8)



Hey, i can't complain, she actually wants me to start processing a bunch of cats i've had in storage. She even watches the spot metal prices on Kitco.com now :lol: .


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 13, 2010)

gorfman6154 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heck start it up and tell her it is a loosing proposition. But you will have to explain to her how you pay for your toys. 8)
> ...



You will never get away with it then. :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2010)

gorfman6154 said:


> Hey, i can't complain, she actually wants me to start processing a bunch of cats i've had in storage.....



Once she gets to hold a chunk of pure platinum she'll be ruined for ever! Theres something about Platinum women love.

Steve


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 13, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Once she gets too hold a chunk of pure platinum she'll be ruined for ever! Theres something about Platinum women love.
> 
> Steve



Lazersteve, in my trying to get my photos right, i forgot your commercial. 

Steve's new and improved mini firebrick furnace worked like a charm, with a few small nuggets to show how well it worked. For any hobbyist, i would suggest purchasing one, well worth the small cost. It also cuts down on your fuel costs for melting.

It looks like i'll probably be putting in an order for your Refining Platinum Cd, my girl want's to play around with some Platinum. :mrgreen: 

By the way, i've used most of your work arounds, from traditional refining methods, and they work great!!! Thanks for all of your effort, and hard work. You've made the dreams of many people, of refining gold and other PM's a reality. Thanks, Gorfman


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I must have it made! My wife not only helps me haul E-scrap, she helps tear it apart,clips cable ends, prepares all the certificates of destruction, etc. Thank God for country girls!


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 14, 2010)

> Well I must have it made! My wife not only helps me haul E-scrap, she helps tear it apart,clips cable ends, prepares all the certificates of destruction, etc. Thank God for country girls!


LMAO........Mine actually coordinates the pick up times of mateials from companies here,picks up trailor loads of computers,strips everything,delivers different materials to where they need to go,gives me money to do what I want with..........AND SHE IS SMOKING HOT! Talk about thanking god for a country girl!! By the way silversaddle....if you look hard enough you may find the picture of my wife I posted on here some time ago....and if you find it,that is actually her.Most of the guys on here know her and have talked to her,she is........well to say the least unique.
Johnny
P.S.can you tell I am a proud husband of both of my wives(barren is my other wife...rofl)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 14, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > Well I must have it made! My wife not only helps me haul E-scrap, she helps tear it apart,clips cable ends, prepares all the certificates of destruction, etc. Thank God for country girls!
> 
> 
> LMAO........Mine actually coordinates the pick up times of mateials from companies here,picks up trailor loads of computers,strips everything,delivers different materials to where they need to go,gives me money to do what I want with..........AND SHE IS SMOKING HOT! Talk about thanking god for a country girl!! By the way silversaddle....if you look hard enough you may find the picture of my wife I posted on here some time ago....and if you find it,that is actually her.Most of the guys on here know her and have talked to her,she is........well to say the least unique.
> ...



ROFLMAO 8) 

I'm going to have to go thru your posts and see what the competition looks like.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 14, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > Well I must have it made! My wife not only helps me haul E-scrap, she helps tear it apart,clips cable ends, prepares all the certificates of destruction, etc. Thank God for country girls!
> 
> 
> LMAO........Mine actually coordinates the pick up times of mateials from companies here,picks up trailor loads of computers,strips everything,delivers different materials to where they need to go,gives me money to do what I want with..........AND SHE IS SMOKING HOT! Talk about thanking god for a country girl!! By the way silversaddle....if you look hard enough you may find the picture of my wife I posted on here some time ago....and if you find it,that is actually her.Most of the guys on here know her and have talked to her,she is........well to say the least unique.
> ...


Hey johnny sounds like youve got one good woman there......i just get the bad ones :roll:


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 14, 2010)

> ROFLMAO
> 
> I'm going to have to go thru your posts and see what the competition looks like.


Thats hysterical considering she calls YOU the competition!!! 



> Hey johnny sounds like youve got one good woman there......i just get the bad ones


Start by looking a few pews in front of you in church.......ironically it was her sister than noticed me.... :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 14, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > ROFLMAO
> >
> > I'm going to have to go thru your posts and see what the competition looks like.
> 
> ...



Tell her I will give her a massage and she will have a completely different oulook on things. :twisted:


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 14, 2010)

> Tell her I will give her a massage and she will have a completely different oulook on things.


She says bring it on baby.....lol.
Ok guys lets get this back on track,gorfman did you try to remelt it yet?If not you should be able to find the soda at any pool supply store.I also helps if you have a graphite rod to help manipulate the fine melted gold to go where you want it.
Johnny


----------

